# No sound over tv speakers



## blesst (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi I hope you all can help. I have my PC connected to my TV with S-Video cord etc and then have a DVD R connected to my TV. I can record and I can record off my TV from PC onto DVD R but the picture comes out Black and white with no sound coming from TV speakers but sound comes out over PC speakers. When I play back recorded DVD R it has no sound . I have the S-video coming out from back of PC to the input of DVD R Player Then I have the output of DVD R Player to the input of the TV. Did I screw this up. Also I was told I could just record directly from the PC the the DVD R but I must Be doing something wrong because nothing would work. Please help and please put it in simple instructions since I don't know much about computers. Thanks Rae:sayyes:


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The reason the DVD-R has no sound is because the S-Video cable doesn't carry any sound signal. You have to connect the line-out of your computer sound card to the audio-in jacks on your DVD-R machine (or TV). You can do that with a cable like this. Or if that's not long enough to reach then you can get one of these and then connect a long audio cable between the computer and the DVD-R.

You can connect the output of the computer either to the TV or directly to the DVD-R. As far as the computer is concerned, both a DVD-R and TV are exactly the same. The connections should be exactly the same in both cases: one S-Video cable, and two audio cables.

Regarding getting a black and white image instead of colors: that problem seems to be fairly common. Depending on what kind of video card you have, there should be some controls in the video card control panel which can get a color output signal. If the video card controls aren't set up properly, then you tend to get a black and white image. I'd just look in the control panel for your video card and try each of the video related choices and see if any of them enable color output. On NVIDIA video cards, I think you sometimes have to tell it what kind of cable you're using (composite or S-Video).


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I would hook your PC, DVD-R, and TV like this:



This is a "standard" rig which allows you to record from cable TV or from the computer and display either on your TV. Basically, you should hook both the S-Video and audio outputs from your computer to the S-Video and audio inputs on the DVD-R. Then hook the output of the DVD-R to your TV (I'd do it with a plain old coax cable). When you want to record the computer output, then you'll probably have to tell the DVD-R to select "line-in" as its input. Anything I show as "coax" in the diagram is one of those 1/4 inch diameter round cables which is used for cable TV.


----------



## blesst (Feb 7, 2006)

Also I do not have cable tv just regular horrible reception from an antena on this apartment house.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

There's more than one way to connect the PC to your DVD-R. The image I gave you is the standard way that people hook things up so they can record from both their cable TV and from their PC. But you can hook it up a bit differently and hook the PC to the inputs on your TV and then connect the outputs of the TV to the inputs of the DVD-R. That's not the common or most flexible way to connect them but it will work.

Just to make sure all your hardware is working properly you could try setting up the simplest possible rig first and then once you have that working move on to the more complicated setup. You do this using just the TV and the PC and leave the DVD-R out for the moment:

Connect the S-Video output from your video card to the S-Video input on your TV.
Plug the audio Y cable into the PC audio card where your PC speakers normally go.
Connect the audio Y cable's red audio output to the red audio input on your TV.
Connect the audio Y cable's white audio output to the white audio input on your TV.
Double check to make sure the three connections you have made is to the TV's inputs and not the outputs.
Set the TV's tuner to "line input" and then cross your fingers.
You should see the PC's picture on the TV and hear the PC's sound.

Once you get that working, if you just want to see the DVD-R working properly then you can go ahead and connect the TV's outputs to the DVD-R's inputs. That's not the "standard" way to hook things up but it should work:

Connect an SVideo cable from the TV's SVideo output to the DVD-R's SVideo input.
Connect an audio cable from the TV's red audio output to the DVD-R's red audio input.
Connect an audio cable from the TV's white audio output to the DVD-R's white audio input.
Set the DVD-R's tuner to "line input".
At this point, the DVD-R should record both the video and audio which you have on your TV.

By the way, this is much easier if you just use the "post reply" button and attach your responses to the thread instead of using private messages. It's easier to keep track of what's going on if it's all in this thread instead of having parts of it in private messages.


----------



## blesst (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Thanks for all your help. I finally got it going. I needed to put my DVD R on AV 2 . The hook up picture you drew for me was perfect but I had it set to the wrong input channel and I am now enjoying it. Thanks for being such a blessing. Take care Rae


----------

